# Microfiber cloths.



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

I know that this has been asked and I've been looking at the old threads but wanted to ask here. 
I want some new Microfiber cloths for removing polish and wax. 
What's the BEST ones on the market. Not worried about price. Border less I presume is best? Any link would be appreciated. 
Regards
Warren.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

There are many out there. I have recently purchase the Carpro MF directly from their site.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i use the kirkland ones from costco


----------



## Ki55 (Jul 3, 2013)

For buffing / wax removal:

MICROFIBER MADNESS CRAZY PILE TOWEL
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfibre-madness-crazy-pile-towel-cat24.html

For removing polish residue:

MICROFIBER MADNESS YELLOW FELLOW 2.0 TOWEL
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfibre-madness-yellow-fellow-towel-cat24.html

They're 2 of the best that I've used.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ki55 said:


> For buffing / wax removal:
> 
> MICROFIBER MADNESS CRAZY PILE TOWEL
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfibre-madness-crazy-pile-towel-cat24.html
> ...


I was actually looking at these. Might give them a shot. Thanks very much.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

This for buffing off is awesome

http://nipponshine.com/shop/accessories/trizex-premium-cloth/


----------



## Ki55 (Jul 3, 2013)

No probs, they're both very nice quality if a little pricey.

Having said that, these wax removal/buffing towels arguably offer better value:

The Car Pro Boa http://www.carpro.uk.com/boa-super-soft-plush-microfiber-towel-16-x-24/

Edgeless Korean ones on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-X-16-P...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a91d9ee6c

I own all of these and think they're all great


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ki55 said:


> No probs, they're both very nice quality if a little pricey.
> 
> Having said that, these wax removal/buffing towels arguably offer better value:
> 
> ...


Lol now your confusing me.

What would you buy if you had to buy again?


----------



## Ki55 (Jul 3, 2013)

hehe sorry  

Well the short-pile Yellow Fellow is better than any other short-pile I've tried so I'd definitely buy one of those again.

In terms of the others, I'd happily buy any of them again to be honest and I alternate between using them depending on whatever's top of the pile in my box. But if you wan't the very best, the Crazy Pile is slightly softer than the others. But we're talking very small margins here!


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ki55 said:


> hehe sorry
> 
> Well the short-pile Yellow Fellow is better than any other short-pile I've tried so I'd definitely buy one of those again.
> 
> In terms of the others, I'd happily buy any of them again to be honest and I alternate between using them depending on whatever's top of the pile in my box. But if you wan't the very best, the Crazy Pile is slightly softer than the others. But we're talking very small margins here!


Sorted :thumb: I will buy one of each. Thanks a lot for your advice. :driver:


----------



## Ki55 (Jul 3, 2013)

Cool, let us know how you get on with them


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ki55 said:


> Cool, let us know how you get on with them


I will do :thumb: thanks again.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Ki55 said:


> No probs, they're both very nice quality if a little pricey.
> 
> Having said that, these wax removal/buffing towels arguably offer better value:
> 
> ...


I also have some of the Korean cloths and think they are awesome! They are easily the best I have ever used so I purchased some silk edged ones as well as the edgeless cloths and I have no regrets at all.

Originally I got one edgeless and one silk edged cloth just to try them out but it didn't take long until I realised I should have bought more so went back and purchased 3 more of each, and now I don't use any others on my SLK.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Rebel007 said:


> I also have some of the Korean cloths and think they are awesome! They are easily the best I have ever used so I purchased some silk edged ones as well as the edgeless cloths and I have no regrets at all.
> 
> Originally I got one edgeless and one silk edged cloth just to try them out but it didn't take long until I realised I should have bought more so went back and purchased 3 more of each, and now I don't use any others on my SLK.


They do look good don't they lol. I'm going to end up with hundreds at this rate :wall: I will get one of these also I think. Just to test them out


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Have to say I love the Megs supreme shine ones.......


----------



## skodadriver (Jul 19, 2013)

the new Autosmart m/f take some beating, cracking quality much better than the Eurows that i have used in the past.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

ive heard some really good things about monster purple microfibres

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...icrofibre-purple-monster-pkg/3/prod_1303.html


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wingnuts said:


> ive heard some really good things about monster purple microfibres
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...icrofibre-purple-monster-pkg/3/prod_1303.html


They look the same as the Korean ones on ebay. May not be tho. :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to like the purple monster but the car pro boa beats everything


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> I used to like the purple monster but the car pro boa beats everything


Will have a look at these. Thanks


----------

